# Sandusky River Update Thread



## thechamp316

I know alot of you come out of town, so I will try to keep you guys updated as much as I can on whats going on with the river. Also, if you cant get online and check this thread for an update, you can just text me and I will text ya back with a river update as soon as I can. 


Steve 419-559-5955


4/28/10 - Water level is getting lower but its still very muddy and moving really fast today. About 5-6 people fishing. Most were bottom fishing. A couple using twister tails.


----------



## thechamp316

4/28/10 Update Continued...


----------



## Ddog0587

TheChamp316- See any fish caught or on a stringer?


----------



## thechamp316

Ddog0587 said:


> TheChamp316- See any fish caught or on a stringer?


no, i did not. Saw a couple of people leaving with nothing on thier stringer or in thier bucket.


----------



## ErieAngler

Thats nasty! I cant believe people would eat fish from that dump!


----------



## BigQ

I was thinking about coming up tomorrow evening......what do you think???


----------



## patsheart

What do you think about the weekand Champ?


----------



## 1armwilly

fished today caught two white bass, two shad, and about 50 carp. water is way to high and muddy gunna be at least two more days before the water will be good. i heard wind out of the south tomorrow which will help blow the water out tho. as long as we don't get any rain fishing will be great this weekend.


----------



## thechamp316

1armwilly said:


> fished today caught two white bass, two shad, and about 50 carp. water is way to high and muddy gunna be at least two more days before the water will be good. i heard wind out of the south tomorrow which will help blow the water out tho. as long as we don't get any rain fishing will be great this weekend.





Thats what im thinking.......saturday should be pretty good day to start getting into alot of white bass but with a 40% chance of rain saturday and 70% chance on sunday, it might not stay good for long....


----------



## Ddog0587

Well Ill be heading down tomorrow due to me having work off so we shall see how she is.


----------



## BigQ

I'll be down this evening to see what i can do also....


----------



## thechamp316

heading down to the river now to try it out, i will let you guys know how i do.


----------



## Topwater Tony

goodluck guys,, im looking forward to hearing how ya do!


----------



## thechamp316

4/29/10 Update

Well, i didnt catch any white bass today. Water is still fast and muddy. Some people were catching them though with a bobber and minnow. Good luck to ya guys coming down this afternoon. Gonna grab some food, then head on out to get me some largemouth. Later guys!

In between the bridges.

























Right next to Burns metal.

































next to hayes street bridge


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Jesus christ, I hope this is just the early itch... Wow lotta ppl down there


----------



## legendaryyaj

Had a buddy and his friends come up and he sent me a pic of 3 full stringers.


----------



## patsheart

legendaryyaj said:


> Had a buddy and his friends come up and he sent me a pic of 3 full stringers.


And so it begins. (Rubbing hands together with an evil grin)


----------



## Topwater Tony

patsheart said:


> And so it begins. (Rubbing hands together with an evil grin)


im not putting my clean boat in that dirty water :T


----------



## thechamp316

legendaryyaj said:


> Had a buddy and his friends come up and he sent me a pic of 3 full stringers.


awesome! do you know what they were using?




patsheart said:


> And so it begins. (Rubbing hands together with an evil grin)





Topwater Tony said:


> im not putting my clean boat in that dirty water :T


LOL


----------



## jb1136

nice pics thanks for the update


----------



## Topwater Tony

great updates fellas... much appreciated !!


----------



## Lynxis

If you can catch 50 carp, then piss on the white bass.

that would be the best time ever.


----------



## legendaryyaj

thechamp316 said:


> awesome! do you know what they were using?


I didnt ask what they were using but we all nromally just throw grubs or spinners. He said they waded out and really had to fight not getting washed away. Even with the pic, im not wanting to come yet. The conditions arent right for me.

I was told they were getting them every 3 or 4 cast.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Lynxis said:


> If you can catch 50 carp, then piss on the white bass.
> 
> that would be the best time ever.


If you pissed on the white bass then it would be a yellow bass haha


----------



## thechamp316

4/30/10 Update - Went to the river this morning for about a half hour. I didnt get any, was using white, chartreuse and salt and pepper colored twisters. Some people were catching them though with minnows and white twisters under a bobber. But they were few and far between and the ones i have seen brought in were small. Water level is getting pretty low but its still fast and muddy. The wind was killer today too. Good luck to ya guys.


----------



## thechamp316

4/30/10 continued update - I went back in the afternoon and got 10 whitebass on a 3 inch chartreuse twister.


----------



## thechamp316

4/30/10 continued...

























spying on the spy....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

FISHING SUCKED TODAY!!! One ****** for me, dad got five ish and two walleye believe it or not... Carp everywhere but the fish are few and far between


----------



## stex1220

Very nice reports Champ Maybe somebody close to the Maumee could do this it would be cool. I would love to but I do not have much time to fish let alone take pics and give a report every day Very nice report tho


----------



## jimdandy

stex1220 said:


> Very nice reports Champ Maybe somebody close to the Maumee could do this it would be cool. I would love to but I do not have much time to fish let alone take pics and give a report every day Very nice report tho


Go to maumeetackle.net for a daily report.. Thank you all for the Sandusky river reports and updates...Very much appreciated....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fishing was a little better today but still nothing to get excited about


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im yet to make my first run for white bass and this rain aint helping me any, but where are these carp running around at in the river? im about to plant a bunch of stuff and could use some good fertilizer! pretty sure a 20lb carp or two fits the bill really well.


----------



## thechamp316

5/1/10 Update - sorry i wasnt able to get the pics uploaded yesterday. But NorthSouth said it best, fishing was better just nothing to get all riled up. Not gonna have any updates today, but will tomorrow. Water was low, moving very slow, but still a little muddy but is clearing up. Saw people catching them on minnows under bobber, pink jig/white twister and twisters under a bobber. 


































































ufaquaoiler said:


> im yet to make my first run for white bass and this rain aint helping me any, but where are these carp running around at in the river? im about to plant a bunch of stuff and could use some good fertilizer! pretty sure a 20lb carp or two fits the bill really well.


carp are everywhere....feel free to take them all.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

just double checked the regulations and keeping snagged carp is 100% legal. of course ill be throwing my in line spinners and jigs for whities, but ill also be bringing my 9 foot catfish rod with 25lb line and a treble hook. hooking into the big carp with a crappie rod only gets me nearly spooled before the hook pops out, but that big game rod otta hold up to it!


----------



## thechamp316

ufaquaoiler said:


> just double checked the regulations and keeping snagged carp is 100% legal. of course ill be throwing my in line spinners and jigs for whities, but ill also be bringing my 9 foot catfish rod with 25lb line and a treble hook. hooking into the big carp with a crappie rod only gets me nearly spooled before the hook pops out, but that big game rod otta hold up to it!


LOL....game warden is gonna be watching you like crazy


----------



## rosie08

the best way to eat them is get a nice fillet out of them throw them on a board smoke it for eight hours. then you throw the fish away and eat the board.


----------



## stex1220

rosie08 said:


> the best way to eat them is get a nice fillet out of them throw them on a board smoke it for eight hours.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you throw the fish away and eat the board.[/quote
> 
> Eat the board... LOL thats good I will have to try that


----------



## Topwater Tony

rosie08 said:


> the best way to eat them is get a nice fillet out of them throw them on a board smoke it for eight hours. Then you throw the fish away and eat the board.


lo00000000000l


----------



## ufaquaoiler

haha yea ill be watched...but long as its forage fish that go on my stringer and not white bass or walleye im legal. especially when i snag a big walleye and take a picture of it, i always look right at all of the wardens favotire hiding places and hold it up a few seconds before putting it back. that way i know i got their attention and they saw me put it back so if i later get another big one theres no confusion. ha sorry everyone i aint eatin those nasty carp, but several years of testing proves to me that fish remains are tomato and squash sterioids! might have to try the board sometime tho...sounds tasty.


----------



## gillsrgr8

Make sure you have a big piece of lead fastened to the middle of treble hook......


----------



## rosie08

the board technique also works on sheep head, shad and white bass. and it seems like the dirtier the board and more rotten it is it taste better. more flavoring


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lol my dad did say that joke yesterday!!

Fishing sucked from the bank today, although I still pulled forty


----------



## Topwater Tony

i'll be up next weekend, bringing the waders and the small boat.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Topwater Tony said:


> i'll be up next weekend, bringing the waders and the small boat.


Your coming up and I'm going down lol


----------



## Topwater Tony

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Your coming up and I'm going down lol


well aint that something??? lol
i'll make a few more trips up there b4 the run is over tho


----------



## patsheart

Topwater Tony said:


> i'll be up next weekend, bringing the waders and the small boat.


I thought you were bringing the barge!


----------



## thechamp316

5/3/10 - Here are some pics from earlier today around noon.


----------



## thechamp316

5/5/2010 Update - I went down for about 4 hours, threw every artificial i had at em and only ended up with five. Seen alot of people just killing them with minnows.


----------



## thechamp316

5/5/10 update continued....


----------



## Topwater Tony

thanks again champ! man i wish i could get up there during the week.. i like all that wide open space


----------



## thechamp316

Topwater Tony said:


> thanks again champ! man i wish i could get up there during the week.. i like all that wide open space


actually when i first got there around 4:30, there wasnt alot of space, but with the storm rolling in and lightning in the distance alot of people took off quick, but i only felt a few drops and then it cleared up.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Just got back from there. There are A LOT of people this year compared to the past few years Ive been up. Maybe its just because of the beginning or not but there were a lot for a weekday.

The run is not in full swing yet. My hole didnt even produce and it always produces. Had to wade around hitting up hole to hole. There was one guy just killing it on minnies. Too many people and too many snags and I couldnt put up with it.

Water height is just where I like it but its a tad bit muddy. Hopefully this rain will bring them up.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

legendaryyaj said:


> Just got back from there. There are A LOT of people this year compared to the past few years Ive been up. Maybe its just because of the beginning or not but there were a lot for a weekday.


Couldn't agree more with that post!!!!!

Actually I agree with your whole post lol


----------



## patsheart

This is my favorite time of year! Tony and I are going to see who can catch the most Gar! LOL


----------



## thechamp316

legendaryyaj said:


> Just got back from there. There are A LOT of people this year compared to the past few years Ive been up. Maybe its just because of the beginning or not but there were a lot for a weekday.
> 
> The run is not in full swing yet. My hole didnt even produce and it always produces. Had to wade around hitting up hole to hole. *There was one guy just killing it on minnies.* Too many people and too many snags and I couldnt put up with it.
> 
> Water height is just where I like it but its a tad bit muddy. Hopefully this rain will bring them up.



are you talking about the guy on the bank right next to hayes/fifth street bridge? Cause that guy was killing them, he had two buckets full when i walked passed him on my way out. And it is deffinately alot more crowded then in the years past, usually we didnt have to worry about these crowds until well into the run. Its absolutely crazy there is this many people there already.


----------



## patsheart

thechamp316 said:


> And it is deffinately alot more crowded then in the years past, usually we didnt have to worry about these crowds until well into the run. Its absolutely crazy there is this many people there already.


We're in a recession, less jobs means more time to fish.


----------



## legendaryyaj

^He was a older white guy and waded out onto the exposed rock casting under the bridge. He has his minnies in like a weird little metal jar. It was like a cylindrical container, never seen it before.

We got there at 6:30, which is about our normal time, and the lot was PACKED. I was shocked at the amount of cars there. The fisherman also seem to be more rude this year. I watched as two guys waded out to chest high in front of a pool guys had already been fishing. Then we had one guy give up his spot to come encroach on us because we were catchin them. We let him have our spot and moved to his spot and straight killed it with nothing but monsters. He then proceeded back over to us, his old spot, and we just left. Needless to say, we killed the hole before we left and left him with nothing.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

legendaryyaj said:


> ^He was a older white guy and waded out onto the exposed rock casting under the bridge. He has his minnies in like a weird little metal jar. It was like a cylindrical container, never seen it before.


That guy was a trip, I headed towards the bridge as it began to rain and casted his way, not close, just his way... He hollers now don't go get my line caught?? WTF? lol


----------



## mac1123

im from marion and was just wondering if they are getting pulled out in any type of numbers


----------



## BFG

> There are A LOT of people this year compared to the past few years Ive been up.



Yeah...I have no clue why this is happening..got me plumb dumb founded I tell ya'...


----------



## legendaryyaj

patsheart said:


> We're in a recession, less jobs means more time to fish.


I think it's safe to say we've been in a recession for a couple years now. As far as I know, people are getting called back to work so that's why its weird for it to be so busy.


----------



## Topwater Tony

do i need to reserve a spot??


----------



## thechamp316

heading down today, will have updates for you guys later tonight.


----------



## Topwater Tony

thechamp316 said:


> heading down today, will have updates for you guys later tonight.


goodluck! are you wading? fake or real bait?


----------



## patsheart

legendaryyaj said:


> I think it's safe to say we've been in a recession for a couple years now. As far as I know, people are getting called back to work so that's why its weird for it to be so busy.


The crowds now are the people that lost jobs in other fields. Its a never ending circle of economic distress. Either that or they are taking turns calling in sick. Not that anyone would do that to fish the WB run.


----------



## BFG

Fished the 'dusky this morning downtown Fremont and at Roger Young. Guys chucking minnows and bobbers were killing them near the downtown bridge..I mean...KILLING them...

I was under the powerlines and it sucked...I think I caught 2 in an hour.

Moved to Roger Young and reasonably decent action. Conservative estimate for the morning was 30 or so. Orange was best for me...followed by chartreuse/metal flake. Could not get pearl, white, or pink to go for some unknown reason. 

TONS of people...


----------



## thechamp316

5/7/2010 update - Went to the river for a few hours today, fished with both artificial and minnows right next to fifth street bridge. I did not do well at all, only ended up with about 15 white bass. It stormed pretty bad late afternoon here, actually had a tornado warning and we got slammed with hail. A tornado touched down in clyde(next town east). So I do not know if the river will be fishable tomorrow or not but we are suppose to get more rain in the morning. So good luck to ya guys coming out.


----------



## jimdandy

thechamp316 said:


> 5/7/2010 update - Went to the river for a few hours today, fished with both artificial and minnows right next to fifth street bridge. I did not do well at all, only ended up with about 15 white bass. It stormed pretty bad late afternoon here, actually had a tornado warning and we got slammed with hail. A tornado touched down in clyde(next town east). So I do not know if the river will be fishable tomorrow or not but we are suppose to get more rain in the morning. So good luck to ya guys coming out.


I was there on friday morning and fished from 7 to 10 am. Two of us caught 25, kinda slow. It rained a couple of times. We were wading in btween the hayes and downtown bridge. Should peak real soon I would think..Orange and yellow best for us.


----------



## thechamp316

5/8/10 Update - I havent been down to the river yet, but it is freakin freezing and the wind is blowing like crazy and if anyone is down at the river right now, they are just that...crazy.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

There isn't any water down there now


----------



## Topwater Tony

My buddy Pat and i went yesterday 5/10 and did ok with the cold front conditions. it was a cold and windy day but we managed to get about 60 between us (mostly C&R) and of course had a good number that got off. we got them mostly on jigs. even caught some nice females. had a great time, looking to go again this saturday !!!!


----------



## patsheart

I had a grand time with Tony. He put on a display. Fish were hard to come by but we were having so much fun it didn't matter.


----------



## Topwater Tony

good times at Fremont with more to come but i dont wanna see anymore of these!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

hey guys.......3 hours out.....what is it looking like this weekend?....thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It will be not be good this weekend steelhead fever. The river probably won't even crest till friday sometime, late. IMO with rain everyday except friday its going to take a good 4 days till they're on

:steelhead fever


----------



## Get Fish

Water is high! see my post in Sandusky river updates and photos! It will give you some perspective!!!!


----------



## Topwater Tony

sup Jonny ??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Topwater Tony said:


> sup Jonny ??


Not much, waitin for my water to clear up so I can get back on the whiteys 

How is ole wayne doin?


----------



## Topwater Tony

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Not much, waitin for my water to clear up so I can get back on the whiteys
> 
> How is ole wayne doin?


im doing ok...how about you??
any white bass moving at CJB or the creek? are you ready to buddy up yet? if so bring the video


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Topwater Tony said:


> im doing ok...how about you??
> any white bass moving at CJB or the creek? are you ready to buddy up yet? if so bring the video


Haha making it, need some more fishys

There are a few in there but as always its slow, Ha I will be down in a couple weekends.. Hell yea!


----------



## Topwater Tony

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Haha making it, need some more fishys
> 
> There are a few in there but as always its slow, Ha I will be down in a couple weekends.. Hell yea!


just let me know. i got a new boat too


----------



## thechamp316

Sorry i havent been in to update you guys on the river, i help with a pro wrestling promotion and we have a show today in sandusky so i have been busy with that all week, but i will be back to my normal schedule next week and will be trying to fish everyday, so i can provide ya with updates then.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

ok thanks jonny,,,were gonna hold off for this weekend.....thanks


----------



## TurkGrave

Looking at weather.com rain percentage for Fremont is low the next three days does anyone know if the river be better towards the end of next week or next weekend?


----------



## thechamp316

5/19/2010 Update - stopped down for a minute and took some crappy photos, sorry. But the river looked to be moving pretty good still and was still muddy, i did though see somebody reeling something in off the bridge as i was driving by.


----------



## BigQ

Thank Champ....will be down on friday & saturday...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I see no people on the banks.... That means no fish!


----------



## Topwater Tony

the run is over


----------



## BigQ

The run is over!!!!!!...come on you not for real are you????....will be down tomorrow i hope you are wrong about the run is over...lol....jonny where did you fish at when you caught all them fish???


----------



## Topwater Tony

BigQ said:


> The run is over!!!!!!...come on you not for real are you????....will be down tomorrow i hope you are wrong about the run is over...lol....jonny where did you fish at when you caught all them fish???


nooo i was just kidding... i hope to be there saturday myself


----------



## Scum_Frog

Flow is down to 3290 dang near perfect......i think....less snags....Im going to try and get down there this afternoon.


----------



## TurkGrave

River is still up a little bit caught 25 WB and perch. All on the bottom no luck at all with any bobbers and twisters took a break for lunch might head back out after 5. Weather is great hot low winds


----------



## Scum_Frog

Headin to the river in 30 minz....jus checked the flow and its at 3060 so its coming down good....Whoever is coming up for tomorrow you should have a good day with them! I will let you know how everything goes tonight.


----------



## BigQ

Thank Frog, Let me know where i should start to fish at....looking forward to a good time i hope...


----------



## skipperbarbee

Thursday morning in 13 feet of water,4hrs. nothing, we moved up river along the wall in 3 feet of water, fishing on bottom with minnows and caught 30 WB and perch. River still dropping and today looks good with warm light rain. Fish on!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Last night was okay. I caught Just over 30 from 7:15-8:40....Gave a few to the guys next to me who came from Akron and threw the rest back....I was even able to save a Monster bull head that was stuck up on the rocks wrapped in line...I dont even know how long that fish was out of water for but I cut all the line off him and held him in the water for a little while and he swam off so hopefully he was alright...he was huge though easily 13" and fat...idk if its there spawn time or what? 
Anyways back to the river. I was throwing two 1/8th oz pink jigs with white twisters again.....the guys down from me were throwing minnows under a bobber and was hammering them out in the slow current....river was moving pretty good still...I looked up the flow again and its down to 2220 so quite a bit from yesterday....whoever is coming up today or for the weekend as long as we dont get a pile of rain the river should be good! The weather for fremont over the weekend is calling for rain overnight and tomorrow morning til noon....81 on sunday and sunny! Should be a great day for the whiteys!


----------

